# Levingtons Multi Purpose Compost



## andusbeckus (28 May 2020)

This is my first attempt at a soil substrate and I already have some of this at home compost but would it be ok to use?

I’ll be capping it with sand most likely.


----------



## dw1305 (28 May 2020)

Hi all, 





andusbeckus said:


> I already have some of this at home compost but would it be ok to use?


You could try a *very thin layer*. The problem with <"all of these types of compost"> is that they have <"composted garden green waste"> in them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## andusbeckus (28 May 2020)

Thanks, I’ll get hold of some John Innes No3 instead then.


----------

